# GPS AOSP lock fix



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

So I am on cm10 and locking on to GPS has been horrible(5 min some cases, some longer). I did a search here and tried GPS test a few times with no results. I then remembered on the thunderbolt there was a fix for this same issue. Basically do this:

-Back up your current ROM
-Restore to stock (Because everyone backed up their rooted and unlocked stock right!)
-Once booted get a strong GPS signal lock
-While GPS is still locked boot to recovery
-restore back to previous ROM
-profit (hopefully)

Now this worked for me it may or may not work for you so all I have test results from is my own device. It would be great if others tried this to see what happens. I hope this works for you.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Not to jump all over you buddy, but this sounds more like a placebo than anything else. Every time you open the maps app (or any other program that uses your location) your phone tries to get a new GPS lock on you. So yeah, you can get a lock faster at stock, but then you're going to be wiping and switching back to another ROM, so that lock goes away. Then it's just all about the new lock your getting on the ROM.

I'm not trying to trash you buddy, I've experienced this problem myself on AOKP JB, but I'd be very surprised if this provided a permanent solution. And if you're just suggesting that we restore a stock backup every time we have GPS trouble... that just sounds like WAY too much work to get a GPS lock. Even with the issue, it takes less time to get a GPS lock (for me at least) than it would to flash back and forth.

I do wholeheartedly support the devs fixing this for future JB builds, both of CM10 and AOKP.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Not to jump all over you buddy, but this sounds more like a placebo than anything else. Every time you open the maps app (or any other program that uses your location) your phone tries to get a new GPS lock on you. So yeah, you can get a lock faster at stock, but then you're going to be wiping and switching back to another ROM, so that lock goes away. Then it's just all about the new lock your getting on the ROM.
> 
> I'm not trying to trash you buddy, I've experienced this problem myself on AOKP JB, but I'd be very surprised if this provided a permanent solution. And if you're just suggesting that we restore a stock backup every time we have GPS trouble... that just sounds like WAY too much work to get a GPS lock. Even with the issue, it takes less time to get a GPS lock (for me at least) than it would to flash back and forth.
> 
> I do wholeheartedly support the devs fixing this for future JB builds, both of CM10 and AOKP.


The only reason I might think that this fix is plausible, is because this process has fixed wifi issues for some on CM10 for the i9300.

So I don't know if this works or not, but I would give it a shot if all else fails. Just sayin...


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually just got a new phone from verizon, my GPS never locked whatsoever. I think maybe it could be a manufacturer error.


----------

